# Trinidad Ingenios



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Got these in today and I am looking forward to trying one after they sit for a few weeks. Anybody tried one yet? If so, what are your impressions?


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*Very Nice!!!:tu*


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice cigars just not in my budget right now I just got some genios. I can't wait to hear your review though.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I had a box arrive today too :tu

And this is the thread that caused me to buy so impulsively!


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

RenoB said:


> I had a box arrive today too :tu
> 
> And this is the thread that caused me to buy so impulsively!


Damn..I want to dig into them right now. Must resist. LOL. I love the Trinidad Fundis I have had and hope these are great as well.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

:dr

I'd give my left... arm just to stand in a room where one of those was being smoked. :r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn! Those look awesome! But they are out of my league right now. But someday my baby monkey fingers will hold one of those! :ss


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

No worries they are making..... 20,000 boxes of these. Possibly there may be enough to go around.  I'm voting these as being the most likely to be discounted regional.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> No worries they are making..... 20,000 boxes of these. Possibly there may be enough to go around.  I'm voting these as being the most likely to be discounted regional.


You are a bad influence


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

hova45 said:


> You are a bad influence


Hey there are 2 in transit to my home in ....france as we speak.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Hey there are 2 in transit to my home in ....france as we speak.


I did that with my conde 109's i sent them to the house in Spain. I had my cousins put them away in the cave. I want to get a box of these but before I do I need a stamp of approval and a nice review.


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

Does anyone have an idea how quickly these EL's will go? I ask because the plan is to travel to Cuba in early March '08 and I would hate to have waited only to discover that I should have bought now.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

:dr:dr:dr Oily looking for a Trini, should be mucho tastee!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

rainman said:


> Does anyone have an idea how quickly these EL's will go? I ask because the plan is to travel to Cuba in early March '08 and I would hate to have waited only to discover that I should have bought now.


With 20k boxes slated for sale, there should be plenty when you go to Cuba. Unless of course the usual heavy hitters ie Sheiks, HK, Euro and mid west collectors , starts buying hundreds of boxes.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow nice smokes :dr:dr


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

I will probably end up with a box, but these are just to expensive for the format.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I don't mind buying a box or two at ~ $16 per stick, if only to show support for the thin RG cigars so HSA doesn't completely phase them out.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Smoked one and didn't much care for it. I still have a couple left but I don't think I'll be buying a box of these. I'm so over all the EL/ER stuff...I tend to "just say no" to that stuff. Maybe it's just me, but I'm not a fan of most EL's.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sean9689 said:


> Smoked one and didn't much care for it. I still have a couple left but I don't think I'll be buying a box of these. I'm so over all the EL/ER stuff...I tend to "just say no" to that stuff. Maybe it's just me, but I'm not a fan of most EL's.


Right on:tu I am done letting them empty my pockets with false dreams of a better cigar. The extra price is for the extra band.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

hova45 said:


> Right on:tu I am done letting them empty my pockets with false dreams of a better cigar. The extra price is for the extra band.


So so so many other options for that kinda cash.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Sean9689 said:


> So so so many other options for that kinda cash.


Agreed! I passed on these. Have not tried one, though. And I may be kicking myself in a dozen years or so. But, I'd rather have fewer, better cigars for my money. Quality over Quantity. At least most of the time. :tu


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Agreed! I passed on these. Have not tried one, though. And I may be kicking myself in a dozen years or so. But, I'd rather have fewer, better cigars for my money. Quality over Quantity. At least most of the time. :tu


:tpd: x2

You probably won't be kicking yourself over these. Just think how all those Davis and Dunhills will be in ten more years. :tu It makes me happy to think about that.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Agreed! I passed on these. Have not tried one, though. And I may be kicking myself in a dozen years or so. But, I'd rather have fewer, better cigars for my money. Quality over Quantity. At least most of the time. :tu





Sean9689 said:


> :tpd: x2
> 
> You probably won't be kicking yourself over these. Just think how all those Davis and Dunhills will be in ten more years. :tu It makes me happy to think about that.


These are going to be around for a looong time.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Havent tried one yet Jason..Nice Haul Bro..They look good.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Sean9689 said:


> :tpd: x2
> 
> You probably won't be kicking yourself over these. Just think how all those Davis and Dunhills will be in ten more years. :tu It makes me happy to think about that.


Agreed! I am confident that those Cabinettas and Mojitos will still be sublime 20 years from now. The only question is whether they'll last that long...


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

They look delicious! You MUST post a review when you smoke one, mmmkay?


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice score, Jason!

I just want to know how to get a home in France! :dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Agreed! I am confident that those Cabinettas and Mojitos will still be sublime 20 years from now. The only question is whether they'll last that long...


Not the "only" question, Mike.

The other question....will we last that long?  :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice pics.

Congrats on the purchase. They look good.

Makes me want to try one, I havent pulled that trigger.............atleast not yet.:ss


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

GOD, I hope my mule finds some these (crosses all appendages in hopes)
:mn


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Had a few puffs and I like them.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Had a few puffs and I like them.


I feel vindicated, thanks!

Gotta wait a few weeks for them to acclimate, then . . .


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

I really enjoyed smoking a few Coloniales about a year ago, hence my excitement for these sticks. I haven't ever picked up an EL stick but I'm confident enough that an EL Trinidad will be a good smoke :ss


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

looking forward to picking up a box after the holidays.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I buy...


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I just took the plunge and ordered them I found them for 190.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Trinis...:dr:dr


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

I smoked one a few weeks ago. thanks to another brother... Ordered a box earlier this week and now I am waiting for them to come to papa.:tu


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Smoked the first from a box after a couple weeks. Solid with a firm draw, dark chocolate wrapper, and two+ hours of replying "what?" to conversation around me. These are going to get really good IMHO!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

RenoB said:


> Smoked the first from a box after a couple weeks. Solid with a firm draw, dark chocolate wrapper, and _*two+ hours of replying "what?" to conversation around me*_. These are going to get really good IMHO!


Nice. I like that description.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

RenoB said:


> Smoked the first from a box after a couple weeks. Solid with a firm draw, dark chocolate wrapper, and two+ hours of replying "what?" to conversation around me. These are going to get really good IMHO!


Thats good I received mine last week. I will give them a few weeks to acclimate then i will execute one. I know I said i wasn't going to get them but i could not pass up on the deal i found.


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

WOW!! Those look great. I would love to get my hands on a few of those. 

Trinidad's are my favorite CC. I have loved every cigar they have put out.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks to RenoB had a couple of puffs during a little puff puff pass at the most recent MoB herf. Was pretty amazing.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

I finally smoked the first one out of this box while herfing with Puffy69 and Stever a few days ago. I must admit that it did not live up to my expectations. I am hoping that the others will be much better after more rest.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

To buy or not to buy...that is the question!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> To buy or not to buy...that is the question!


exactly!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> To buy or not to buy...that is the question!


Make a poll, we'll answer that question for you :tu


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

I managed to pick up one of these sticks last night from the local B&M. Fresh out of the box, this is a good stick - even burn, fantastic draw and great Trini flavours! I will definitely be picking up a box of these soon.


----------



## DH01 (Jun 23, 2007)

Can't wait to try these in the new year, they look great. gotta recoup the cash flow from the holidays


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Beautiful Cigar! I think I just may have to get some.... yes, its final I have too!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

chibnkr said:


> To buy or not to buy...that is the question!


Buy, buy, buy...and buy.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

whiteboard said:


> Buy, buy, buy...and buy.


Then rinse, and buy, buy, buy and buy.

bye-bye!


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Da Klugs said:


> No worries they are making..... 20,000 boxes of these. Possibly there may be enough to go around.  I'm voting these as being the most likely to be discounted regional.


"We have a winnnner!" - Carni worker :r


----------

